# Medium vs Small re edition backpack



## Cinnamon718

Anyone have both sizes? I can’t decide between the 2. Just bought the medium backpack off the Prada site and I find it rather large. Went into the boutique and compared with the small. When I put my things in the small it filled right to the top. Just wanted a new everyday bag for grocery shopping and going to the malls. Not for travel. They’re almost the same price so value wise, the medium is better. But it’s very LARGE.  The medium is 3” larger than the medium ones they used to sell at Nordstrom. Is the small too small? Can’t decide….


----------



## mtkarenp

The small is so cute but those two pockets on the front are kind of useless.  I wish I would have compared them both when I was there last week.


----------



## stylequake

IMO, the small is too small and the mini is a novelty bag. Stick to the Medium and you'll get more use out of it over time without having an overstuffed bag.


----------



## sassification

I love the medium for practical reasons, i use it when i need to carry my laptop to work or if i am going for outings.. love it! The small pouch is a great addition to put my sunglasses for easy access or handphone.. i also clip it to my Candy Cane mesh bags!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I have the medium one and I love it. I use the attached zippered pouch for my cell phone which makes it very convenient. My only dislike are the buckles that you have to undo every time you need to get in and out. But it's not a deal breaker for me. I definitely think it's worth it. I've had mine for about a year now.


----------

